# Andre Iguodala: Rookie of the Year?



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Do you think Andre Iguodala has a shot at rookie of the year? But before you answer, read this article and watch him play, especially on defense.

LINK 


> Although the 76ers' halftime lead was a stunning 22 points over the defending NBA champions last Wednesday, the last number on Andre Iguodala's halftime line on the stat sheet was zero.
> 
> As in zero points.
> 
> ...


Holding Kobe to 6/15 shooting, LeBron to 3/20, Jalen Rose to 2/16, Prince to 2/8, McGrady to 7/23, Pierce to 5/15.......

Iguodala's defensive capabilities are absolutely phenomenal, and his offense is good as well (55.5% from inside the arc, and 65.4% from inside the arc since Feb. 1). He just takes a back-seat on offense to Iverson, and now Webber, because he understands they are great scorers, and knows they like to score, so he lets them instead of taking his own shots. Some may think he is just "gun-shy" but I don't think he is, I think he could create on offense if he is asked to (actually in one game where Iverson was out, he scored 18 points on 8/15 shooting). He is also a great passer, rebounder, and gets plenty of steals. Do you think he is a candidate for rookie of the year?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

...

No. He's a good one, but no, not this year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No, but he's a lock for 1st team all Rookie


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Canidates better deserving then him,

Howard
Gordon
Okafor
Krstic


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Iggy can play, but ROY, I'm not so sure due to Okafor and Gordon's seasons. He'll definately be a great player though. He was a good defensive player in college, and he is in the pros, and hes gotten better since the season has progressed. Weren't there predraft comparisons to Scottie Pippen?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I've watched him play numerous times defensively, both in his college and NBA career, and Andre is not a spectactular one-on-one defender. As of right now, I'd put him at slightly above average. He still makes way too many stupid mistakes. I'm far more impressed with his off the ball defense, in terms of rotating and guarding space.

And Iguodala is nowhere even close to deserving of the ROY award. But that's nothing against him. Gordon and Okafar are the only players warranting consideration.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

showstopper496 said:


> Canidates better deserving then him,
> 
> Howard
> Gordon
> ...


Why is Nenad Kristic more deserving then Iguodala. 

And again, everyone is looking at Gordon's scoring, or Okafor's double doubles, but I think Iggy's defensive capabilties should get him some consideration, more then it is currently giving him. People are just writing him off as if he isn't even a candidate. He is also the best all around player in the draft, and one of the best passers, and the best rebounder that is not a post player. He probably won't win it, I would just like to see him get more consideration then he is currently getting.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He certainly has a good chance, but nothing more than the loosely used "chance/candidate" term. I see either Okafor or Gordon getting it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Why is Nenad Kristic more deserving then Iguodala.
> 
> And again, everyone is looking at Gordon's scoring, or Okafor's double doubles, but I think Iggy's defensive capabilties should get him some consideration, more then it is currently giving him. People are just writing him off as if he isn't even a candidate. He is also the best all around player in the draft, and one of the best passers, and the best rebounder that is not a post player. He probably won't win it, I would just like to see him get more consideration then he is currently getting.


He might get some consideration, but he just really has no shot at winning. I've felt it was Okafor's to lose all season and I still think Okafor should and will win it, with some votes going to both Gordon and Howard.

Not everyone who votes gets to watch these guys play every night. So Iggy might be doing some amazing things defensively, but these votes still heavily take statistics into consideration and always will ... and those other 3 have just been better all season.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

I agree I beleive he should get some consideration. But they tend to go by stats, and Okafor averaging double double even on an expansion team and Ben Gordon's scoring average will have them ahead of A.I. II


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nenad and Andre are having comparable rookie years. I put them on a similar tier, with Okafor and Gordon being at the top, Deng and Howard at a level right below them, and Nenad, Igoudala, and a few others right below them.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Krstic's season numebrs are equal to Iguodala even when Igoudala plays a lot more min

Krstic: 9.1 points, 4.9 rebounds, 1 assists, 0.5 steals, 0.9 blocks in 25 min
Iguodala: 8.7 points, 5.6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1.7 steals, 0.6 blocks in 32 min

Now look at what Krstic does as a starter
11 points, 5.9 rebounds, 1.1 assists, 0.5 steals, 0.9 blocks


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

7M3 said:


> Nenad and Andre are having comparable rookie years. I put them on a similar tier, with Okafor and Gordon being at the top, Deng and Howard at a level right below them, and Nenad, Igoudala, and a few others right below them.


You vastly underrate Andre Iguodala, why do you think he isn't at the level of Deng or Howard?

On a side note, I don't think Iggy will win it, I'm just trying to show people that he is better and is more deserving then some think.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Gordon's the ROY, without question especially considering how big of a role he's played in the Bulls turnaround, and all of those huge fourth quarter performances.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> Krstic's season numebrs are equal to Iguodala even when Igoudala plays a lot more min
> 
> Krstic: 9.1 points, 4.9 rebounds, 1 assists, 0.5 steals, 0.9 blocks in 25 min
> Iguodala: 8.7 points, 5.6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1.7 steals, 0.6 blocks in 32 min
> ...


1) As a starter for the Nets weak front-court, he only averages roughly the same amount of rebounds as Iggy who is a guard/forward.

2) Same with blocks

3) He doesn't play with Iverson, so his points will be higher. He gets all of his points within the flow of the game as well.

4) Kristic isn't a shut down defender like Iguodala

5) Iguodala has a greater impact on the game as well because he does everything on the court.

6) Iguodala is also shooting 65.4% from inside the arc since Feb. 1.

7) Iguodala also has a developing jumper that is good enough now that defenders can't slack off of him.

These are just several reasons of why Iguodala is much better player then Kristic.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> You vastly underrate Andre Iguodala, why do you think he isn't at the level of Deng or Howard?


Why? Because I put him on the same level as Krstic, who is averaging 13 PPG on 50% shooting since the All-Star break, along with playing strong low post defense? I don't underrate Igoudala, I'm a big fan. In his prime, I see him as an 19-7-4 player, on strong shooting, along with 2.5 steals and close to 2 blocks a night. 

Anyway, I'm not really rating them as players. I'm rating their years. In significantly less MPG, Nenad's and Andre's statistics are very comparable. The reason I put Howard and Deng above them is because both are statistically stronger, and I feel they have made larger impacts on their respective teams.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> 1) As a starter for the Nets weak front-court, he only averages roughly the same amount of rebounds as Iggy who is a guard/forward.


As mentioned, he plays 7 less minutes. Although I agree Andre is a better rebounder for his position than Nenad.


> 2) Same with blocks


Nenad averages .3 more blocks in, again, 7 less minutes. He's also much more of a presence at the basket.


> 3) He doesn't play with Iverson, so his points will be higher. He gets all of his points within the flow of the game as well.


Yes, and Nenad plays with Vince Carter. Both get their points within the flow of the game. However, the Nets have given the ball to Nenad in postups, and he has displayed the footwork, and passing ability of a young Z. Igoudala has not proven he can create scoring oppurtunities for himself.


> 4) Kristic isn't a shut down defender like Iguodala


Igoudala isn't a shut down defender. He's an excellent defensive player for a rookie, and better for his position than Nenad, but he is nowhere near an All-Defensive team canidate.


> 5) Iguodala has a greater impact on the game as well because he does everything on the court.


Nenad dosen't? His passing and defensive presence have made a significant impact for the Net's.


> 6) Iguodala is also shooting 65.4% from inside the arc since Feb. 1.


Because he's a finisher.


> 7) Iguodala also has a developing jumper that is good enough now that defenders can't slack off of him.


And Nenad isn't developing? Every aspect of his game has improved significantly since the beginning of the season.


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> 1) As a starter for the Nets weak front-court, he only averages roughly the same amount of rebounds as Iggy who is a guard/forward.
> 
> 2) Same with blocks
> 
> ...


You Forgot Krstic is a legit 7 Footer in a center deprived league who is putting up 11/5 as a starter in 25 minutes


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon, Howard, and Okafor are going to get a lot of votes, with Deng suckin in a small number, and Iggy might get 1 or 2. Don't expect him to come anywhere close to winning. And yes, Ben Gordon doesn't deserve to win, he's overrated coming from a Bulls fan. He's not even that great of a scorer, only in the 4th quarter. He usually plays like crap for the first 3 quarters, and his 4th quarter outbursts are nothing without the rest of his teammates, and I think his team would still be winning without him. 

Dwight Howard is who I think is deserving of rookie of the year so far, but things can change in the final 3 weeks.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

I think Howard is deserving of the award. He's been great recently.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

iguodala might be the most promising rookie, but he isnt the rookie of the year.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Although he won't win the award this year I think he deserves consideration at least. He has a good defender and he plays within the offense, something very important when you have Allen Iverson and Chris Webber on your team. He could have much better stats with another team, but he is deferring to Iverson and Webber so the team wins. Amazing how he fell all the way to #9 in the draft.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think he is a better candidate than one of the favorites for rookie of the year, Ben Gordon. I think the order should go like this: 

1. Emeka Okafor
2. Luol Deng
3. Dwight Howard
4. Andre Iguodala
5. Ben Gordon


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Although he won't win the award this year I think he deserves consideration at least. He has a good defender and he plays within the offense, something very important when you have Allen Iverson and Chris Webber on your team. He could have much better stats with another team, but he is deferring to Iverson and Webber so the team wins. Amazing how he fell all the way to #9 in the draft.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

7M3 said:


> Nenad and Andre are having comparable rookie years. I put them on a similar tier, with Okafor and Gordon being at the top, Deng and Howard at a level right below them, and Nenad, Igoudala, and a few others right below them.


I'd essentially agree with this, except I'd drop Gordon down to the Deng/Howard tier. Gordon's been great at times and had a ton of dramatics, but in terms of raw impact, I don't think he rates with Okafor this season.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

showstopper496 said:


> Canidates better deserving then him,
> 
> Howard
> Gordon
> ...


Wow, can someone say bias on Krstic?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> No, but he's a lock for 1st team all Rookie


Bingo.

You know what, he's got a good chance as well to make it to one of the all-defensive teams, since there doesn't seem to be any serious competition at the guard spots.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Iggy is fourth on my list. Okafor's going to win it, simply because he was the most-hyped, everybody remembers his championship-winning run last year in college, and has lived up to the expectations for him. He was the favorite coming into the year, and he hasn't busted, and there's nobody amazing ahead of him, so he'll take the award.

1. Emeka Okafor
2. Ben Gordon
3. Dwight Howard
4. Andre Igoudala
5. Luol Deng
6. Nenad Krstic


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

Okafor is the most deserving of all the rookies so he'll get it. But if Howard did I would be upset. Gordon should be third, along with Iggy and Deng.

I like Iggy a lot and think he's the next Pippen. He plays a similar style to Deng as well.

I dont see how krstic comes into it. He's been good, but not like howard, gordon and iggy. And certainly not okafor


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

^ How is he not CLOSE to iggy? whats that mean anyway? he is putting up similar numbers is lesser minutes


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

showstopper496 said:


> ^ How is he not CLOSE to iggy? whats that mean anyway? he is putting up similar numbers is lesser minutes


You do know that he is averaging roughly 31 mpg as a starter? In those minutes he is averaging 11 ppg/5.9 rpg/1.1 apg/0.5 spg/0.9 bpg. Now he is averaging roughly the same amount of rebounds as Iggy despite being a post player on the rebounding deprived Nets (their guards are their best rebounders). He also isn't that much of a defensive presence, and Iggy is a *MUCH* better player on the defensive end. Someone also said he was a good passer, but he only averages 1 assist in over 30 minutes. Iggy has also improved since Chris Webber has arrived. Iggy is also 8th in the league in steals per game, 7th in steals per turnover and is a leader in 7 (I'm pretty sure it's 7) rookie statistical categories.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Iggy is ROY. Howard puts up decent numbers but is very inconsistent. Okafor plays for a terrible team. 

To me it's between Gordon an Iggy. I give the nod to Iggy because he is an excellent defender and developing into an excellent offensive player.

We may be calling him a rich man's Artest in a couple of years.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Amplifier said:


> To me it's between Gordon an Iggy. I give the nod to Iggy because he is an excellent defender and developing into an excellent offensive player.


If that's why you give the nod to Iggy over Gordon, then I think Deng is the best candidate. He also plays excellent defense, keeps adding onto his already polished offensive game, and plays for a better team.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Igoudala has been a solid contributor, but don't think he deserves ROY. 

Right now, I would give it to Okafor as he has shouldered his team all season with consistency. I would have Gordon second for his scoring and clutch performances. Third would be Dwight Howard due to his rebounding and defense. I would then have Igoudala in 4th place, because while he has been solid in many areas, he hasn't dominated.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> If that's why you give the nod to Iggy over Gordon, then I think Deng is the best candidate. He also plays excellent defense, keeps adding onto his already polished offensive game, and plays for a better team.


Because Deng isn't as good of a defender. 

Offensively Iggy isn't a player you can point to and say "Look at his statistical achievements". He meshes well with AI/CWebb and makes the offense better, which is hard to do. 

It's inaccurate to compare PPG and say Deng is more polished than Iggy. Iggy can score equally as well as Deng.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> If that's why you give the nod to Iggy over Gordon, then I think Deng is the best candidate. He also plays excellent defense, keeps adding onto his already polished offensive game, and plays for a better team.


Andre Iguodala is a much better defender then Luol Deng. Though Deng's offensive game is more polished already, Iggy's defensive game is better. I don't exactly agree with Amplifier because I don't think he's going to be the rookie of the year, but I do think he deserves more recognition then he gets.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

I've seen both players play. Deng and Iggy are equally polished offensively. Iggy doesn't shoot as much with AI/CWebb being the primary scorers.

Iggy has a much higher field goal percentage as of late. Primarly because Deng shoots outside of his effective range and Iggy takes shots he knows he can make.

Why Deng shoots 3's I have no clue.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Amplifier said:


> Because Deng isn't as good of a defender.
> 
> Offensively Iggy isn't a player you can point to and say "Look at his statistical achievements". He meshes well with AI/CWebb and makes the offense better, which is hard to do.
> 
> It's inaccurate to compare PPG and say Deng is more polished than Iggy. Iggy can score equally as well as Deng.


I pretty much agree with this, except I think Deng is a bit more polished then Iggy offensively, at least at the moment, but he is improving at a great rate. He's going to be a good slasher and his jump shot is already improving, and improving quick.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

showstopper496 said:


> ^ How is he not CLOSE to iggy? whats that mean anyway? he is putting up similar numbers is lesser minutes


For one, you are comparing 2 different positions. 

And playing less minutes isnt always a sign of a players efficiency, but rather that the team can trust to leave him ou there too long or his productivity goes down. Iggy plays the whole game because he's an integral part of the team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amplifier said:


> Howard puts up decent numbers but is very inconsistent.



That simply isn't true. Howard has been a model of consistency basically since the summer league. He has pretty much been good for his 10-10-1 or 2 pretty much every game. He has really only had a handful of games this entire season where he was not productive.


Here is a link to a thread I created in the Orlando forum from an article by John Hollinger of ESPN.com that says Howard is the best rookie. It is some snippets from an Insider article. LINK


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Amplifier said:


> Because Deng isn't as good of a defender.


I disagree with that, Deng is just as good as Iguodala defensively. 



Amplifier said:


> It's inaccurate to compare PPG and say Deng is more polished than Iggy. Iggy can score equally as well as Deng.


Deng has a better touch and a better awareness on offense, everything else is pretty even, in my opinion.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I disagree with that, Deng is just as good as Iguodala defensively.


I don't agree with that, Iggy has longer arms, and is much more athletic and aggressive. He also disrupts the offensive player more as well, causing many more people to have off-nights.





> Deng has a better touch and a better awareness on offense, everything else is pretty even, in my opinion.


I agree that Deng has a better touch (though Iggy will improve in time) but I don't know so much about awareness. Iggy is very aware offensively, he knows where he should be, he knows where his teammates are and is good at finding open ones.


----------

